# Chr. Bjelland & Co,, Stavanger



## shipnils (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all!

I wonder if any could with some details regarding 2 vessels owned by Chr. Bjelland & Co., Stavanger?

My first vessel started as a yacht and ended as a fishing vessel "Stavanger" (R-203-S).
Built at Ramage & Ferguson Ltd., Leith, as steamyacht "Red Eagle".
Delivered 03.1888 to Charles J. Fletcher, Cowes. Sold 1893 to J. Sutcliffe, Southampton.
In 1898 renamed "L'Aigle". Who was the owner?
In 1900 again renamed "Red Eagle" - owner Samuel Butler, Cowes.
Sold in 1907 to German owners, Rob. E. Loesener, Hamburg. Renamed "Elisabeth".
Several German owners until 1925. I think during her years under the German ensign she was rebuilt into a fishing vessel. Anybody who have some details?
Bought by Chr. Bjelland in 1925. Renamed "Stavanger" and from 1949 "Stavangeren". 15.10.1957 sank on voyage Stavanger - Sauda after grounding. 

My next vessel was built as a fishing vessel - "Stavangeren".
Built at T. Mitchison Ltd.,Gateshead. Delivered as stern trawler "Pelamid" for Pelagic Fishing Co. Ltd., North Shields, 11.1963. Sold 1964 to Seapool Ltd., London. I am looking for her port/fishing number under the name "Pelamid" 1963 - 1965.
Bought by Chr. Bjelland 1965 i rebuilt into a fish carrier.

Then I am looking forward to your answers.

Best regards
Shipnils


----------



## norman robson (Feb 16, 2008)

you were asking what the fishing number was for the Pelamid from North Shields it was SN 71 i sailed in her from new.as chief engineer i'm looking to find photos of trawlers that i served in so if you have one of the pelamid i would most greatful 
yours Norman robson


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

A Photo of her sister ship RELKO can be found here.
http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk/index.php?a=wordsearch&s=gallery&w=relko&go=Go

I am gathering information on all North Shields trawlers with the intention of creating a website, any info you could pass on would be most welcome.

Regards

Andy

WWW.grantontrawlers.com


----------

